# MS Outlook: Mail won't go "out" of the Outbox



## ascoredhat

Hello,

I'm having a problem on a couple of computers at my office. We use Microsoft Outlook for reading and sending mail to our office from our web domain account. There are 6 computers, and they are ALL set up for the mail the same way under the Outlook tools/accounts/blah blah. Four of them work just perfect. Mail comes in fine and send mail out just fine. Outgoing mail goes into the Outbox for a few seconds and then goes on it's merry way to the recipient with the copy of the letter snuggling into the "sent" folder. But on two computers, mail is received no problem, but for outgoing letters, after hitting the "send" button, the letter goes into the Outbox... and just sits there. For hours and hours. Sometimes it eventually goes, sometimes it just keeps on sitting there. Lonely. Confused. Apparently just not quite knowing what to do with itself.

I've talked to our internet/domain provider (Covad) and they took us through all the steps of troubleshooting our service and making double and triple sure that we have the properties set right for the mail on those two computers, and there is no doubt that the problem lies somewhere within the computers themselves. I downloaded WebMail 4.0 from the domain provider's site that allows me to get and send mail on those computers for the mail addresses for those computers, and since that is, in essence, bypassing the computers themselves and sending and receiving mail from the Covad site, there is no problem. BUT, we really would like to use the Outlook that is on the computers since they hold old mail and addresses that aren't on the WebMail program. 

As I said, the Outlook on those computers is set up exactly the same as on the computers where it works fine on. All computers use the same office network/server. I have narrowed it down to it has to be something on those computers that makes it so when the letters get into the Outbox, whatever in Outlook is supposed to happen next, whatever it connects to that allows it to move out of the computer and into cyberland has a glitch or a block or SOMETHING. I don't understand enough about computers to know what could be the hold up on only those computers.

Any advice as to what I can look into and check on those computers that could cause mail to have difficulty leaving the Outbox and finding it's way out into the internet would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## AsstChief7

I started having the exact same problems yesterday. I have gone as far as deleting the accounts, setting them up again, mail goes to outbox and sits there. Receives emails with no problems, just won't send.

Everything has been working fine up until yesterday.

Any ideas?? :4-dontkno

Chief


----------



## Done_Fishin

whenever I have had mail sit in my outbox it's because outlook can't do it's handshake with the mail server .. so can't verify that the outgoing e-mail address is correct .. double check that your e-mail accounts are set up correctly .. sometimes even a space at the start or in the middle can be the reason for everything to fail .. I know you already checked .. but it's the most likely problem .. set up either to use the wrong server or perhaps even a hard to spot misspell


----------



## ahurford

*Outlook 2007 trial - emails stuck in outbox*

I've noticed this problem a bit since downloading the trial of office 2007. Messages will go into the outbox once I click 'send' on the message window. However, in the outbox the show as normal font, rather than the italic font which means they are ready to be sent. They are displayed with no date rather than today's date, when i am trying to send them immediately and they are grouped under 'date: None' Sometimes it has worked for me to click and drag the email into the drafts folder and then click send, sending them back to the outbox and being sent.

The problem seems to occur more with new messages than replies or forwards.

I'm baffled. You?


----------



## ahurford

*Re: Outlook 2007 trial - emails stuck in outbox*

Now, when I move things to the drafts folder and click 'send' in the message window, I'm told I don't have permission to perform that action!!???


----------



## ahurford

Is this with Outlook 2007 or earlier versions? I just posted a new thread about this, but specifically with outlook 2007 trial version


----------



## ascoredhat

This was for Outlook 2000. Someone had sent me some solutions, and #4 on this list seemed to do the trick:


1. With Outlook open, go to Tools > Options > Mail Setup. Check "Send immediately when connected".

2. Click on the Send/Receive button on Mail Setup General tab. Make sure both options "Include this group in Send/Receive" are checked. Make sure that your account is included in the Group to send.

3. If no joy, register an important send/receive library file. Go to Start > Run and type regsvr32 inetcomm.dll

4. Check if antivirus email check is slowing sending and receiving. Disable it. Check if other programs running in the background is interfering. Disable one at a time the Firewall, antispyware, antispam, and all Norton programs.

5. In the account settings, Advanced settings, change the server timeout time from 1 min to 5 min

6. Check if outgoing mail server authentication is required. Select that option in account settings and use same settings as incoming server

7. If no joy,create a new Outlook profile.
http://www.outlook-tips.net/howto/profile.htm


----------



## kuls

Hi,

I tried all the solutions given in various forums. 

My suggestions: Check out any plugins that you have installed which are related to Microsoft Office. Try uninstalling. 

In my case I had installed fax plugin due to which my mails were getting stucked in outbox without being actually sent to the recepients.

Thanks


----------



## ghandoff

A little late with this one but tried option #4 (from ASCOREDHAT) and that solved my problem of large outgoing mail being stuck in the outbox.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Norton 2003 was the strat of that little game .. sent everything to the sent items box without the mail actually having been sent .:grin:


----------



## Matt_1988

have any of you rescently installed a new firewall? mine was working fine and then i installed comodo and it all went wrong. If so i would revert back to the windows firewall that comes as standerd, i have a knoledge of networking but i couldnt succesfully configure the firewall.


----------



## tedkbrown

I am having this same problem. 
It has become such a problem, and so "unsolvable" that I am considering using on-line gmail only. 
People are not getting my emails and I am not receiving theirs. 
I've deleted the accounts and reentered information. Doesn't seem to help. 
Going to Microsoft is less than useless. They keep telling you to tweak e-mail options and change the setting to "send immediately" and so forth, like you hadn't or wouldn't have tried that already. 
Making it worse, it seems to be intermittent. 
Sometimes my emails are sent immediately, as they always had been before, and sometimes they are not. 
They just sit there. And opening them in the outbox and sending again doesn't help. There is no way I can figure out to send the message short of copying, going to the gmail page, pasting it into a new message and sending it that way. It is extremely aggravating. 
Any useful advise would sure be appreciated as I am about to abandon Outlook, along with me contacts and other records, altogether. 
thanks. 
ted k brown


----------



## padova12

Same problem: today in the morning all was working fine, now not anymore. 
Anyway in my case the problem is there only if you open the outbox before the mail has been sent. It seems Outlook gets somehow confused if you open outbox before mail is sent.

If you do, there is nevertheless a way to let it go out: double-click the mail in the outbox (to open it) and then click "forward to". The To: fields are already filled (strange!) so you just need to click "send" and the mail is there in italics, ready to be sent. A copy of it (not in italics) remains in the group "Date:none". If you click "Send/receive all" your mail will be sent (but the copy not in italics will stay there and you need to delete it manually, but only after sending the other copy, otherwise also the new copy gets in the same group "Date:none")

Anybody can understand what generates this (something with preview or similar?)


----------



## Done_Fishin

Hey there guys , have you noticed that this is a really old ( 2007) thread .. Please start your own new threads ( there's a button at the top of the page saying NEW THREAD) explaining what your problems are and what you have done to try to correct it ( if anything) 

Thanks 

Closing this thread since it should have been closed way back. Tagging onto someone else's thread will only serve to confuse you & us .. thanks for your understanding


----------

